# 1911 magazines



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Need some input. What modern magazines currently available will fit into and work with a WW2 issued government 1911?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Wilson Combat, Wilson/Rodgers SS magazines.

These in my opinion are the best made of all, it is all I carry, plus they hold eight rounds.

For your use as mentioned, use ball ammo only, the pistol is not throated for anything else.

The Wilson made mags feed ball better than the original configuration mags.

On a separate note, nothing has changed in the 1911 to require different mags than 100 years ago.

Today it is only the quality that makes any determination in choice.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Other than the factory mags that came with my 1911's, I've only buy and use Wilson Combat Mags.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Wilson Combat, Wilson/Rodgers SS magazines.
> 
> These in my opinion are the best made of all, it is all I carry, plus they hold eight rounds.
> 
> ...


I've found that my 1942 1911-A1 war horse will run Gold Dots without issue other than the gold dots I run ballrounds.
I use Colt 7 rnd mags and McCormick shooting star 8 rnd mags. I don't have any Wilson combat but they are quite reliable so I've heard.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks like the Wilson 920 series, 7 round, is very close to the original government issued magazine. Am I correct?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes they are.

The ones I use and carry are of the 47 series which are the most expensive.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> I've found that my 1942 1911-A1 war horse will run Gold Dots without issue other than the gold dots I run ballrounds.
> I use Colt 7 rnd mags and McCormick shooting star 8 rnd mags. I don't have any Wilson combat but they are quite reliable so I've heard.


But, But, But you could have a stoppage at the wrong time with the case mouth hitting the barrel under the hood left or right side.

I have seen it happen.

Unless it is a collector piece, I would do a minimal throating job on it or use a modified spare barrel.

As said I use the Wilson mags and a throated barrel for maximum reliability.

Also a very small mod is done to the extractor.

The Chip McCormick mags are pretty good but I prefer the Wilson's, to each his own.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have surplus USGI mags for range only.
For self defense I have a number of different brands, Wilson, McCormick, Novack and genuine Colt.

You have to be careful with Colt marked magazines. Some el cheapos will have the Colt name on the floor plate, real Colts have the name plus the Rampant Horse copywrited logo.

And my self defense hollow points are limited to Corbon +P and Winchester Silvertip. I have tested and made sure these feed in my two Colts, my RIA Government Model, and my Taurus PT1911.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> But, But, But you could have a stoppage at the wrong time with the case mouth hitting the barrel under the hood left or right side.
> 
> I have seen it happen.
> 
> ...


Never had an issue yet. If you compare the bullet shape of the gold dot to a ball round its close enough my feed ramp has no issues feeding or ejecting them at all. I'm so pleased with how they run I have no issue carrying them for self-defense.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

And too add every gun will tell you what you can run. Your results may vary but my well worn faithful war horse likes to gobble them up like a horse loves apples.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> What modern magazines currently available will fit into and work with a WW2 issued government 1911?


My latest .45 ACP 1911 is a 3-inch Kimber. I have seated and fired over 8 various magazines. All of them functioned. I would not hesitate to use any one of them to save my life.

Below is a mish-mash of the magazines I use. You'll notice the various bullet profiles I use. In fact, when I empty a magazine, I just grab the nearest box of commercial combat ammunition and load that.

That Kimber works harder than a moderator, just don't tell them...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> And too add every gun will tell you what you can run. Your results may vary but my well worn faithful war horse likes to gobble them up like a horse loves apples.


True.

What I have stated here in is from my experience and being paid to make them work for the last 50+ years.

Even a 1/16" x 45 degree on those referred corners makes a big difference.

The biggest weakness has been the magazines for the 1911.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> The biggest weakness has been the magazines for the 1911.


I agree. But I must add that I am a worry-wart about safety in public areas.

As stated, I carry either an SW 642, a 3-inch Kimber .45 ACP, of a SIG P238. The diversity is more applied to the style of dress I choose. For example, I can carry the Kimber all winter in Wisconsin, our jackets get heavier.

As for 1911 magazines, all of mine work. And I know guys who buy cheap 1911 magazines by the case for 9 bucks each, and toss away the "defective ones." In their own way, they're covering their bets so I can't question their motives too much.

I have a desire to buy upscale items when picking things for self defense. For example, my dad's 1961 Plymouth did not have seat-belts. First thing he bought was superior, heavy duty anchoring clamps. As an eleven year old boy my hands were small enough to hold those clips in place while my dad bolted then down tight. Lesson learned.

This time of year I am not yet into winter jackets, but I do wear something to cover my belt. I'm lugging the SIG .380 ACP now, and that will probably change with November's weather.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Ed brown runs a magazine exchange program. Send in your old one (up to 20) and 10 bucks (each) they will send you a new magazine.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I had one (and only one) Kim-Pro Tac Mag go bad. The feed lips were splayed. I went to Gander Mountain and the magazine was replaced on the spot. Most firearms companies and suppliers have similar 'immediate exchange' programs. My guess is they lose a few pennies, but it's better than losing a client.


----------

